# Best wax(es) for white car (Cruze)?



## Billy Baldone (Jul 2, 2012)

I use Poor Boys white diamond glaze followed by Poor Boys Ex-Sealant carnauba sealant on white and silver cars. Gives a great pop. Make sure you are swirl free for best results


----------



## Billy Baldone (Jul 2, 2012)

Oh the Pinnacle Souveran is way over rated. I have been happy with Do Do juice on cars in the past. But PB's is a great value


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

You will never notice the difference visually between any of the popular brands. Anyone who says otherwise is fooling themselves.

Once you buy your car purchase a good brand of your choice and be done.

Also visit car detailing forums such as autopia and autogeek.


----------



## Billy Baldone (Jul 2, 2012)

evo77 said:


> You will never notice the difference visually between any of the popular brands. Anyone who says otherwise is fooling themselves.
> 
> Once you buy your car purchase a good brand of your choice and be done.
> 
> Also visit car detailing forums such as autopia and autogeek.


Hey I remember you from either Cobaltss.net or was it Chicago srt club? I live in Woodstock btw. I do detail on the side too so I really have tried almost every new wax under the sun. My favs are Poor boys for the quality you get for the money, and Chemical guys.


----------



## Billy Baldone (Jul 2, 2012)

My name on csc was Goslkh


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

I use 3m performance finish.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Billy Baldone said:


> I use Poor Boys white diamond glaze followed by Poor Boys Ex-Sealant carnauba sealant on white and silver cars. Gives a great pop. Make sure you are swirl free for best results


What purpose does the glaze serve? Its not like a polish is it? If so, do you think doing a polish and/or glaze on a brand new Cruze is necessary? Also would it be overkill to do a glaze, sealant and wax?


----------



## Billy Baldone (Jul 2, 2012)

No not overkill at all. A polish has a little bit of cut to remove light swirls and also marring after a heavier cut compound. A glaze typically has a little bit of filler in it to hide small imperfections, but it also adds a little pizzaz before you add a sealant for actual protection. My wife's black granite was taken from the dealer( they were told if they wash it we won't buy it) to my house and washed, polished with Menzerna nano polish, sealed with Chemical Guys blacklight, waxed with Pete's 53 wax and quick detailed with CG's V07, overkill? Maybe but there are zero swirls, and it looks amazing. If you have a Porter Cable, you can glaze and wax a Cruze in 30 minutes. Longer by hand.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah, my plan is to also tell the dealer not to wash it or anything or I'm not buying it either. Besides maybe taking off the window sticker and the protective tape on the outside of the car from the delivery, I don't want them touching it. I want all the plastic on the inside still on it and I'll remove it all when I get it home.

My detailing plan though was to foam it, rinse, wash, dry, clay bar, wash, dry, polish/glaze (if necessary), sealant, and then wax. Do you know how many layers of each should go on and the curing time needed between each step from the glaze step to the final waxing step? Thanks!


----------



## Billy Baldone (Jul 2, 2012)

Cure time depends on the product you are using. chemical guys black light has a 15 minute time to leave on, with no cure time. Poor Boys products have a very low cure time also. None for their glaze. Check your paint, I didn't needed to do a clay bar. Use 2 bucket system with Microfiber wash mitt and waffle weave towels so you don't muck up your own paint.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Billy Baldone said:


> Cure time depends on the product you are using. chemical guys black light has a 15 minute time to leave on, with no cure time. Poor Boys products have a very low cure time also. None for their glaze. Check your paint, I didn't needed to do a clay bar. Use 2 bucket system with Microfiber wash mitt and waffle weave towels so you don't muck up your own paint.


Oh okay thanks. Yeah, I will def be doing the two bucket system.


----------



## Healtotoe (May 21, 2012)

The owner's manual states, "Application of clearcoat sealant/wax materials is not recommended." But in the next paragraph it states, " Occasional hand waxing or mild polishing should be done to remove residue from the paint finish." I called Chevy. They referred me to the dealership who stated it is OK to wax the car. I don't know what to do at this point. A few years ago, after a collision with a different car, the body shop advised me not to wax new paint for a few months, the exact number I cannot recall. I figure I will wait until the car is about 6 months old and then reassess the waxing situation. Regardless, it is still a good idea to wash the car often. My parents have a Honda and they have never waxed the car on advise of their dealership. The car is about 4 years old now and the paint looks like new.


----------



## Billy Baldone (Jul 2, 2012)

See my post above, the one about what I did to the wife's brand new car. I have been doing this for 25 years. Sorry to be so bold, but I'm right, and the dealer that told your parents not to wax their car is wrong. Don't wait 6 months, do it right away.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> As the title says, I wanted to ask you guys what you think is the best wax to use for *white* colored cars? Are there certain waxes out there that make white colored cars have that wet look, shine, and pop that other waxes give to dark colored car? I ask because I want and plan to purchase the summit white chevy cruze in 2013.
> 
> For those of you who have owned a white car in the past or own a white car now (whether it's a Cruze or not), what wax have you guys used? Is there a brand that is better than others and is a paste wax or a liquid wax the way to go on a white car? Any way to better see waxes and sealants on a white car? As of right now I plan on maybe trying the Pinnacle Souveran paste wax, or the dodo juice white diamond white hard wax, or the dodo juice light fantastic soft wax, or the Meguiars NXT Tech Wax 2.0. Anybody have any experience with these specific waxes?
> 
> I would love to see pictures from the forum members who have the Summit White Chevy Cruze and have washed and waxed it up, if you have any to share. Thanks guys!


Get the paste wax of your choice (i use meguirs) and get a good 2 or three coats on it and u will have that wet shine look. Stay away from liquid wax. Its useless.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

silverls said:


> Get the paste wax of your choice (i use meguirs) and get a good 2 or three coats on it and u will have that wet shine look. Stay away from liquid wax. Its useless.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Why would you say the liquid waxes are useless?


----------



## Billy Baldone (Jul 2, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Why would you say the liquid waxes are useless?


He says that because he doesn't know any better. He thinks that buying the 12 dollar can of Meguires at Wal mart is ''The bees knees" even though companies like DO DO Juice, Poor Boys, Chemical Guys, Pinnacle.... make better products. Liquids are easier to apply with a DA (Dual Action polisher like a Porter Cable) and are applied evenly.Just because some 18 year old has a keyboard,and an interweb hookup,doesn't mean he kows what he's talking about.You should absolutely question me too. But I will add that I have been detailing as a side gig for almost 25 years. The last 10 on a much higher end with full 10 to 20 to even 30 hour corrections.My neighbors don't just drop their cars off and give me 20 bucks and a case of beer.When they see me doing a car they walk by and joke" hey I'll bring mine down later" my reply is always, Good bring a few of the big bills the bank hands out with it, most have the smile wiped from their face, but a few actually get curios and bring their swirly car down that they have wondered for years how to fix. They always pay happily, and I usually get 2-3 referrals from each one. I do this purely by word of mouth, and I have an excellent reputation.Oh and just to add, fixing dealership "details'' is always easy business.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Billy Baldone said:


> He says that because he doesn't know any better. He thinks that buying the 12 dollar can of Meguires at Wal mart is ''The bees knees" even though companies like DO DO Juice, Poor Boys, Chemical Guys, Pinnacle.... make better products. Liquids are easier to apply with a DA (Dual Action polisher like a Porter Cable) and are applied evenly.Just because some 18 year old has a keyboard,and an interweb hookup,doesn't mean he kows what he's talking about.You should absolutely question me too. But I will add that I have been detailing as a side gig for almost 25 years. The last 10 on a much higher end with full 10 to 20 to even 30 hour corrections.My neighbors don't just drop their cars off and give me 20 bucks and a case of beer.When they see me doing a car they walk by and joke" hey I'll bring mine down later" my reply is always, Good bring a few of the big bills the bank hands out with it, most have the smile wiped from their face, but a few actually get curios and bring their swirly car down that they have wondered for years how to fix. They always pay happily, and I usually get 2-3 referrals from each one. I do this purely by word of mouth, and I have an excellent reputation.Oh and just to add, fixing dealership "details'' is always easy business.


Wow, an "18 year old with a keyboard"? really now? Instead of asking me why I posted what I did like Starks8 did you decided to talk **** when you don't even know me. 

First off i am 23 and worked in detail shops in high school and before joining the Navy. The reason I say liquid waxes are useless is because of the way they are made to work. A liquid wax is made to shine up the car right before a Show or something like that and does not build layers nor does it last as long or offer the same amount of protection as Caranuba paste wax does. IF you use paste wax correctly you can build up an endless amount of coats to the point where just spraying off you car with water will look like you just detailed it. If you are a person who wash and waxes your car regularly then by using paste wax, you should only have to spray the car off with water before applying the wax again. Doing this will build coats, protect your paint, and give you the shine you want now matter if you are using some $50 can of polish or a "12 dollar can of Meguires"

And sure you can go with more expensive brands but after using the expensive stuff that the shop i worked in used, I found that by simply applying an extra coat of the "12 dollar car of Meguires" I got the same results without spending an arm and a leg on wax. My own tests, and my own results.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Didn't pay my dealer for that 400 buck wax job with a warranty that I already got with the car from GM.

Admit to being an idiot when it comes to wax, to the best of my knowledge, is just a wax and any dishwasher detergent will clean it off. If not that, a rag dipped in mineral spirits would certainly do the job.

My self-proclaimed was experts said I should use Turtle wax Ice. Just spray it on, smooth it out with a rag, let it dry and use a microfiber rag to get rid of the haze. Really easy to do and can use it on everything except the outside of the windshield, even on the black around the windows and the grille. Is a white car and shines like crazy, when it wears off, spray it again. But as soon as I take it out of my garage, it gets dirty again.

Becomes an endless job. Poor Boys, and Do Do are new names to me, never seen these on the shelves of any of my local auto stuff suppliers.

Went nuts with my fiberglass motorhome, wife said to clean off all that dried up tree sap, tried everything and couldn't get that stuff off. But found a spray bottle of Clorox Clean-Up, sprayed that on dry, waited ten minutes, water hose instantly got rid of those zillions of black spots. Only a couple of areas I had to spray twice, but was done in less than an hour. No, I haven't used that on my Cruze and probably never will.

One product I do not recommend is ammonia free Windex, pure crap, leaves a film all over.

Sure can a major debate on which wax is the best, just like motor oil. Really lazy on my 04 Cavalier, got it brand new and never waxed it, still shines like new. If I ever get around to washing it. Ha, washing is a waste of time, just gets dirty five minutes later.


----------



## Billy Baldone (Jul 2, 2012)

silverls said:


> Wow, an "18 year old with a keyboard"? really now? Instead of asking me why I posted what I did like Starks8 did you decided to talk **** when you don't even know me.
> 
> First off i am 23 and worked in detail shops in high school and before joining the Navy. The reason I say liquid waxes are useless is because of the way they are made to work. A liquid wax is made to shine up the car right before a Show or something like that and does not build layers nor does it last as long or offer the same amount of protection as Caranuba paste wax does. IF you use paste wax correctly you can build up an endless amount of coats to the point where just spraying off you car with water will look like you just detailed it. If you are a person who wash and waxes your car regularly then by using paste wax, you should only have to spray the car off with water before applying the wax again. Doing this will build coats, protect your paint, and give you the shine you want now matter if you are using some $50 can of polish or a "12 dollar can of Meguires"
> 
> And sure you can go with more expensive brands but after using the expensive stuff that the shop i worked in used, I found that by simply applying an extra coat of the "12 dollar car of Meguires" I got the same results without spending an arm and a leg on wax. My own tests, and my own results.


Wow,where to begin... Liquid wax is not just a product to"shine up" your paint. So please stop making ignorant statements about something you clearly know nothing about.And using paste wax correctly to build up layers to be able to just spray it off? All wax eventually breaks down and the car needs to be rewaxed. Real carnuba wax actually adds great shine and not much in the way of long term protection, like a Collinite or a Wolfgang paint sealant does. The new synthetic blends of paint sealant offer much longer protection. And don't confuse polish and wax, I don't. And your good quality high dollar carnubas, depending on the % of actual carnuba can run into th thousands for a can.One of the best long term lasting wax/salants is Collinite, and it's only like 15 dollars a bottle,and comes in a liquid.


----------



## Billy Baldone (Jul 2, 2012)

And I didn't ask why you posted what you did,because you were wrong, that's why! Go ask on Autogeek, or Detailers domain if liquid wax is "useless" your exact word, not mine, and the general answer will be, it comes down to preference. Not because it's useless.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Billy Baldone said:


> And I didn't ask why you posted what you did,because you were wrong, that's why! Go ask on Autogeek, or Detailers domain if liquid wax is "useless" your exact word, not mine, and the general answer will be, it comes down to preference. Not because it's useless.


Ok, I will admit that my comment about liquid wax being "useless" was a bit harsh toward liquid waxes. However that is still no reason to attack me rather than ask for an explanation. You can feel how you want about me being "wrong" however caranuba paste wax, when used appropriately is still a better product compared to it's liquid counterpart for longevity. Caranuba is the hardest natural wax on this planet. No, it does not work as well with a buffer as liquid wax does, but lets be honest, if you take proper care of your car/paint and wash and wax regularly, then a buffer is never necessary.


----------



## Billy Baldone (Jul 2, 2012)

I didn't attack you. I said you were wrong, maybe the 18 year old with a keyboard comment was a bit harsh, but not too far off. You keep saying carnuba paste wax is better. You are still wrong. I have given several liquid examples in this thread that are longer lasting, and offer better protection than your carnuba paste. I use Carnuba paste on top of any of the products I mentioned already, not for extra protection, but for a little extra pop. And I only use a DA on my cars for quick application to save time. I have to buff, customer cars all the time that don't take care of their cars. Did the shop that you worked at have an automatic car wash attached, that offered "detail" services too? I fix their work all the time.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

A fight about wax. Lol


----------



## Billy Baldone (Jul 2, 2012)

No fight. A spirited debate. Lol


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Billy Baldone said:


> I didn't attack you. I said you were wrong, maybe the 18 year old with a keyboard comment was a bit harsh, but not too far off. You keep saying carnuba paste wax is better. You are still wrong. I have given several liquid examples in this thread that are longer lasting, and offer better protection than your carnuba paste. I use Carnuba paste on top of any of the products I mentioned already, not for extra protection, but for a little extra pop. And I only use a DA on my cars for quick application to save time. I have to buff, customer cars all the time that don't take care of their cars. Did the shop that you worked at have an automatic car wash attached, that offered "detail" services too? I fix their work all the time.


No, it wasn't some quick lube place with a car wash attached. it was an actual garage that also had a detail bay along with doing audio and other accessories. We used High speed buffers with liquid wax, and we also did hand waxing with a Caranuba paste. In both situations no matter which wax job was applied the car did come out looking great. However I can tell you those who got the liquid wax came back more often for re-waxing than those who got a hand wax. That isnt me being biased, or a preference, that is the way it went.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Billy Baldone said:


> No fight. A spirited debate. Lol


exactly


----------



## Billy Baldone (Jul 2, 2012)

Well then I will concede that at the place you worked at before you went into the Navy( Thank you for your services by the way) you guys used shitty liquid waxes when others were available. Lol


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Billy Baldone said:


> Well then I will concede that at the place you worked at before you went into the Navy( Thank you for your services by the way) you guys used shitty liquid waxes when others were available. Lol


If i could remember the name i would tell you but i cannot. It was the same brand paste and liquid.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Billy Baldone said:


> Wow,where to begin... Liquid wax is not just a product to"shine up" your paint. So please stop making ignorant statements about something you clearly know nothing about.And using paste wax correctly to build up layers to be able to just spray it off? All wax eventually breaks down and the car needs to be rewaxed. Real carnuba wax actually adds great shine and not much in the way of long term protection, like a Collinite or a Wolfgang paint sealant does. The new synthetic blends of paint sealant offer much longer protection. And don't confuse polish and wax, I don't. And your good quality high dollar carnubas, depending on the % of actual carnuba can run into th thousands for a can.One of the best long term lasting wax/salants is Collinite, and it's only like 15 dollars a bottle,and comes in a liquid.


So fellas , can liquid waxes be put on by hand with a pad applicator or do they have to be put on with an electric applicator? Is the Collinite liquid insulator wax #845 pretty good to use? I read a lot of positive reviews last night on it. So far I think the waxes in contention to use on the summit white chevy cruze I plan on getting are: the Dodo juice light fantastic soft wax, pinnacle signature series II wax, collinite liquid insulator wax 845, pinnacle soveran paste wax, and maybe the dodo juice white diamond white hard wax; but i heard this last was is really hard to remove and with a white car, wax is already too hard to see where you put it on and where you need to take it off.


----------



## Billy Baldone (Jul 2, 2012)

Absolutely they can be put on by hand.The best bang for the buck waxes on your list are #1 Collinite, you might have to chill it to get it thicker.#2 Do Do light fantastic. I recomend Chemical Guys V07 as a QD and a rejuvinator if you will, after you wash the car every time. It is the best QD I have ever tried. Has some carnuba in it too


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Billy Baldone said:


> Absolutely they can be put on by hand.The best bang for the buck waxes on your list are #1 Collinite, you might have to chill it to get it thicker.#2 Do Do light fantastic. I recomend Chemical Guys V07 as a QD and a rejuvinator if you will, after you wash the car every time. It is the best QD I have ever tried. Has some carnuba in it too


Cool, thanks man! Anybody else have any waxes that they feel are really good on white cars? Thanks


----------



## mr_raider (Aug 13, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> Yeah, my plan is to also tell the dealer not to wash it or anything or I'm not buying it either. Besides maybe taking off the window sticker and the protective tape on the outside of the car from the delivery, I don't want them touching it. I want all the plastic on the inside still on it and I'll remove it all when I get it home.
> 
> My detailing plan though was to foam it, rinse, wash, dry, clay bar, wash, dry, polish/glaze (if necessary), sealant, and then wax. Do you know how many layers of each should go on and the curing time needed between each step from the glaze step to the final waxing step? Thanks!


Jeezus... bringing our first born home was less work!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

mr_raider said:


> Jeezus... bringing our first born home was less work!


Hahaha! Hey this is gonna be my first new car and Im not taking any chances with it especially with all the problems that have resulted in the Cruze's soft paint job.


----------



## Billy Baldone (Jul 2, 2012)

Just a FYI. It's not that soft, my Mazdas have been much softer.


----------



## budd (Apr 12, 2011)

i use meguiar's products,ie detailer line or mirror glaze. i love them!


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

3m performance finish.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## The Wolf Wagon (Mar 5, 2012)

I always use a clay bar and then Liquid Glass. Comes out great every time.


----------



## EdFromOhio (May 10, 2012)

I second the Meguiar's Mirror Glaze Synthetic Sealant 2.0. I do my wife's car with that and it's very durable. It's not a wax, and it really needs to be put on with a dual-action polisher, and it's expensive compared to retail store waxes, so that might scare off many. Going in knowing all that, I did it without hesitation and am very glad I did. The results look like a showroom finish every time.


----------

